# Disana diaper wrap (knitted tie-nappy) - anyone use this?



## earthchick (Sep 30, 2004)

I am in an experimental phase these days and found these adorable Disana organic cotton diaper wraps, here, at Tiny Bird. They are so adorable! The description says they work well for nighttime. I'm ready to try one out (under a wool soaker), and they are cheap enough that it'll be okay if they don't work. But still I'm curious to hear anyone else's experience. Please share!


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

I have three of them and they work wonderfully -- especially for keeping poo off of covers (which can be a huge thing when you use primarily flats!)! And they do work wonderfully at night as well... that's when I usually use them... because you put as much extra absorbancy as you'd like, tie it up, pull over a cover and you have a nice, secure, and totally comfy nighttime dipe for your babe.

For their price I think they're wonderful. You can use anything you'd like for absorbancy


----------



## SaraMama (Sep 19, 2004)

I have one that I use primarily as a "diaper holder". I have some OC UTN prefolds that cannot be snappi'd and are really difficult to pin b/c they are knit material. So, I put tri-fold the pf inside the tie-nappy. Basically the tie-nappy works as a closure method in place of a snappi or pins.

I'd like to get a few more.

You can get a pack of 3 here: http://www.greenmountaindiapers.com/diapers.htm They are down near the bottom of the page and she even has a video showing how to tie it on a baby!


----------



## earthchick (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks, mamas.







I think I'll give them a whirl. Been wanting something to try with longies at night and my Kissaluvs just are not absorbent enough to make it through the whole night. Glad to hear good reviews.


----------



## Francy (Feb 26, 2003)

they are certainly sweet looking, but i've never really understood the point. unless, as saramama said, you are unable to snappi (or pin) your prefold (or flat), they don't seem to do much. this style of diaper is rather old, and certainly predates the snappi. perhaps it once had the advantage of being more comfortable, and safer, than pins. and its old-fashioned charm has kept it around.

but now...all hail the mighty snappi! :LOL


----------



## earthchick (Sep 30, 2004)

I _can_ put something other than a prefold or flat in it, can't I? I don't have any flats/prefolds, but I have a basket full of Kissaluvs doublers I thought I could use with it....

Hmmm. Maybe I'll just have to break down and finally buy some prefolds!


----------

